# , ! 27.05.2012 " " (StepQuest)

## StepQuest

, !!
    ,  ,        StepQuest. 
       ,       ,     ) 
StepQuest -    ,   
-  ,
-  ,
- . 
   ,       ,        ,            . 
 : " "
 : 27 .
 : 15.00
 :   .   
 : http://vk.com/stepquestsummer 
    :  
-    http://queststep.com 
-         ( 1  ). 
-     
-  .
-     .
-    
-   (  ) . 
    ,        . 
    25 . (50% ) 
   ,      !
 ,     ,  .  
           !!

----------

..     ,      ?

----------

> http://queststep.com

  -

----------


## StepQuest

)
http://vk.com/stepquestsummer

----------

